
There are 2,373 squirrels in Central Park. I know because I helped count them - duxup
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/01/08/nyregion/central-park-squirrel-census.html
======
pasttense01
Central Park has 843 acres. That means there are an average of 2.8
squirrels/acre. That seems low. I think they probably missed a lot of
squirrels.

